# Lilli´s first pregnancy



## Ida Huolman (Nov 21, 2019)

firs, what time of pregnancy do you feel cleraly foal kicking? I know, with some mares, sometimes there is no clearly movements to feel or see.. My mare, Lilli, is now first time pregnant, but even though she is waiting from my own stallion, i dot know how far she is now! about 200 days, at least, i think, because foal really kicks in there. maybe more? And yes, she is been with stallion like.. like almost all the time.
There is picture of them, old pictures, so not "now looking like this". Spring pictures, and now here in finland its beginning of the winter. 
Mare, Lilli, is the perlino one, stallion, Luumu, is bay tobiano.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi Ida, Welcome to the forum.

Generally around 7 months, but this is not the case with all mares. If a mare is a Maiden mare, she can be carrying much higher up in the rib cage , so movement is less visible.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Ida Huolman (Nov 22, 2019)

This is how she looks now. With winter fur ofcourse. Maiden. Not huge, yet. But someone i definately moving and kicking in there.


----------



## plaid mare (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your lovely mare in foal.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Nov 25, 2019)

On my mares if I wrap my hands around belly, so hands meet in front of milk bar, I can feel slight bumps and kicks.
I check out two mares due beginning to mid April today. Felt bumps on one, couldn't feel anything on the other. Both are definitely pregnant.


----------



## Ida Huolman (Nov 29, 2019)

Got a little video of foal kicking. Definately kickin in there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2019)

How exciting for you 

You will definitely need to separate lily and the stallion before she foals. Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## Ida Huolman (Dec 11, 2019)

They are separated at nights for now, out they are still together, going to separate them with fence out too when foaling is a bit closer. I think we have still atleast 3 months to go.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 12, 2020)

How is your mare coming? I have a mare due March 13, so they are probably pretty close to each other?


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 13, 2020)

I love the video! This is a first for me, as I'm only ten years in with mini's, and mine is a gelding. How I would love to cuddle a mini foal! Good luck to you, and Elizabeth. Please post a video when they arrive. In hindsight I wish I had started with a colt so I could have experienced the joy of all the stages, and changes in his horsey life. Good luck!


----------



## Ida Huolman (Jan 26, 2020)

Everything going good here. Lilli's belly is big, at mornings (after night in stable) there is just liiiitle bit udder swelling, not mutch.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow, she is big! She is much larger than the previous video. I am so excited for you both! Please post pictures of the new arrival.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 27, 2020)

She looks great , that is one lopsided Pregnant belly 

Keep an eye on her udder, you will notice first thing in the morning after resting all night, her udder will be bigger. As she is moving around her udder will go down. When you notice it staying the same all the time, you know you are getting closer.

When is she due ?


----------



## Ida Huolman (Mar 6, 2020)

So, here we go. Camera is ready.
Her udder has grown steady, not lot like smaller on evenin-bigger morning. Very steady, bigger-bigger-bigger, grown on daytimes too. Still days to go, i think, but she is maiden so..


----------



## Ida Huolman (Mar 6, 2020)

We had redbag delivery. I did everything, but little colt gave up. Rest in peace little man..


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 7, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this sad news. Hugs to you and mama both.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ida.


----------

